
ARIN-Prop-266: BGP Hijacking Is an ARIN Policy Violation - phoe-krk
https://www.arin.net/participate/policy/proposals/2019/ARIN_prop_266_v2/
======
x38iq84n
Nice! Hope to see it implemented by all RIRs soon.

